# have a problem, help please



## coldskins (Jan 24, 2011)

Ok so i got my first rollers today, got home and was taking them out and puting them in there new kit box in my garage. Had the garage door open ( i know i know stupid right) anyway as I was takeing them out of the basket one slipped out of my hand and flew out the door. It landed on the roof, then flew to the neighbors roof then down the block. so I went and got one of my homers and threw it up by the roller and then ran back and let a few more homers out hopeing to get him to hang with them and go in the homer loft. I looked out an hour or so later and he was atop the loft with the homers. the homers started going in so I watched a movie and just checked the loft and he is not in there. took a flashlight and shined the roof tops close to me and didnt see him. If he's here in the morning what should I do any Ideas? I am going to bed I'll check on here in the morning any help would be great.


----------



## nWoAhmad (Aug 20, 2011)

i think it was a bad idea from you to go watch a movie while your roller was on top of the loft.


----------



## meldrew (Jun 10, 2009)

Sorry that this has happened. First thing tomorrow morning, before you feed your pigeons, let some of your homers out for a little while, if the Roller is still around he may join up with them, and will be hungry. Then feed your pigeons, bring your homers in and hopefully he may follow, if he doesn't follow you could set up a box trap, (Box held up by a stick attached to a string, with feed underneath. Try to stay out there and watch what happens discreetly. Good luck. Regards Ashley


----------



## lordcornwallis (May 2, 2010)

hope you get your roller back i will keep my fingers crossed for you ,good luck eamonn


----------



## coldskins (Jan 24, 2011)

nWoAhmad said:


> i think it was a bad idea from you to go watch a movie while your roller was on top of the loft.


What good would it have done me to do antyhing else every time I went outside he would just fly to the next house. I watched a movie to help ease my mind and to give him his space hopeing that with it nice and quiet out he would go in or at the very least stay close by. and at this time it was the only time he was on or arround the loft me going out would have just scared him. trust me I was outside for a couple hours and couldnt even get close to him with out spooking him.


----------



## Ken do_Mace (Mar 2, 2012)

If I were in your shoes, I will keep an eye out for it. Make sure I position myself discreetly, just to avoid being seen. Don't care what my neighbors say, if they see me in an awkward position.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

You can pick them up at night if you are quiet and can get to them with a ladder but don't use a light. Do it in the dark. I got a couple of mine that got out that way.


----------



## coldskins (Jan 24, 2011)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> You can pick them up at night if you are quiet and can get to them with a ladder but don't use a light. Do it in the dark. I got a couple of mine that got out that way.


I have already had that idea, he was on the loft til almost dark last night then disapeared just as he did the night before and I have no idea where he is roosting or I would just grab him as thats probably my best chance.


----------



## coldskins (Jan 24, 2011)

Finally got him in, thanks for the in put


----------



## billgarb (Aug 26, 2011)

Congrats! On three occassions when I had new birds or scared birds that would not trap, I left a light on in the garage and on the back porch. On all three occassions the birds descended from the roof just before dark and perched on a step ladder on my porch and on a rafter in my garage. I waited until midnight and took a flashlight and very stealthily retrieved them.


----------



## meldrew (Jun 10, 2009)

Good news!


----------



## lordcornwallis (May 2, 2010)

great news glad you got the roller back well done regards eamonn


----------

